# Speed warnings



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

So 6 weeks in and I'm still figuring it out apparently. I've had speed limit warning set to "display" since day 1 and never figured out how it worked until just now.










Notice I am less than 7 over the speed limit and the speed limit sign is small.










Now notice I am more than 7 over and it's big. It also animated as it increases/decreases in size.










I had seen the speed limit sign increase and decrease in size before but didn't figure it out until just now.


----------



## iluvmacs (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm gonna be honest: I can't see any difference in the size of the speed limit sign between those pics....


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iluvmacs said:


> I'm gonna be honest: I can't see any difference in the size of the speed limit sign between those pics....


Funny because after posting I thought the same thing. It's actually noticeable in the car, I promise!


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Side note/question:* Does anyone know if setting the "Speed Limit Warning" to "OFF" would decouple TACC/EAP speeds from the speed limit?

I saw in a video that doing so grays out the "Speed Limit - Relative/Absolute" settings, but I don't know what effect, if any, that would have on TACC/EAP. (The section in the manual about the Speed Limit Warning setting _and it's relation to TACC/EAP speed settings_ is pretty confusing.)


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Funny because after posting I thought the same thing. It's actually noticeable in the car, I promise!


The size difference is the equivalent of a polite cough.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

jsmay311 said:


> *Side note/question:* Does anyone know if setting the "Speed Limit Warning" to "OFF" would decouple TACC/EAP speeds from the speed limit?
> 
> I saw in a video that doing so grays out the "Speed Limit - Relative/Absolute" settings, but I don't know what effect, if any, that would have on TACC/EAP. (The section in the manual about the Speed Limit Warning setting _and it's relation to TACC/EAP speed settings_ is pretty confusing.)


Ok so if you turn off the Speed Limit Warning it will gray out the Speed Limit, but maintain the Speed Limit selection and Offset. TACC/EAP continue to work with the limit but there is no speed limit "warning".


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So 6 weeks in and I'm still figuring it out apparently. I've had speed limit warning set to "display" since day 1 and never figured out how it worked until just now....


KidzBop27 over lunch?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> KidzBop27 over lunch?


My 4 year old was home sick today and I worked from home


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My 4 year old was home sick today and I worked from home


mmhmmm 
its ok if that's your style


----------



## iluvmacs (Jan 31, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Funny because after posting I thought the same thing. It's actually noticeable in the car, I promise!


OK, so yesterday I watched my display as I passed the threshold, and yes, indeed it does get bigger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Therefore Tesla should conclude, "DISPLAY" option is insufficient
as even advanced users hardly notice (or understand) the warning.
This is safety feature, manufacturer gets some points for that. Let's make it a
real feature, not just a show-off slider. Whoever doesn't want warning, can turn it off.

Proposal: Speed limit sign turns big and red. Secondary option: speed reading turns red.

Proposal2: "CHIME" activated at secondary custom limit while "DISPLAY" at primary custom limit.
Example: visual warning at +7mph, audio warning at +13mph.

Question, is the chime continuous or single beep? I'd consider single beep as more reasonable.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

arnis said:


> Therefore Tesla should conclude, "DISPLAY" option is insufficient
> as even advanced users hardly notice (or understand) the warning.
> This is safety feature, manufacturer gets some points for that. Let's make it a
> real feature, not just a show-off slider. Whoever doesn't want warning, can turn it off.
> ...


The chime is a single beep that temporarily reduces audio volume so you can't miss it.

I really like your recommendation! I don't want the chime at 7 MPH over, but I want autopilot to default to 7 MPH over so I'm stuck since there is one control.

Let's see what happens!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977504152095002624


----------



## Triangles (Apr 5, 2017)

Reviving an ancient thread. I've had my TM3 for 2.5 months and I never noticed the speed limit sign change size! Who knows how how much longer it would have been had I not found this thread. Tesla definitely needs to make the size change bigger or animate it somehow so it's more noticeable. Also need a way to update it. A road on my daily commute changed from 35 to 45 mph 3 years ago but my TM3 thinks it's still 35 mph.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Triangles said:


> Reviving an ancient thread. I've had my TM3 for 2.5 months and I never noticed the speed limit sign change size! Who knows how how much longer it would have been had I not found this thread. Tesla definitely needs to make the size change bigger or animate it somehow so it's more noticeable. Also need a way to update it. A road on my daily commute changed from 35 to 45 mph 3 years ago but my TM3 thinks it's still 35 mph.


You should see the size of speed limit sign when you get over 100, it's MASSIVE!

I'm totally j/k.

Related though, I get off a highway (50mph limit), take a right and drive a mile or so, then another right onto a road for my work. That road is a 25mph limit but my car thinks it's 50. I REFUSE to not use TACC on this road so every morning I'm activating it on this road and then frantically scrolling the right scroll wheel down as fast as humanly possible as my car is busy launching itself down the street!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Triangles said:


> Reviving an ancient thread. I've had my TM3 for 2.5 months and I never noticed the speed limit sign change size! Who knows how how much longer it would have been had I not found this thread. Tesla definitely needs to make the size change bigger or animate it somehow so it's more noticeable. Also need a way to update it. A road on my daily commute changed from 35 to 45 mph 3 years ago but my TM3 thinks it's still 35 mph.


I believe the front camera should eventually see the signs and update the speed limit the car shows. For now it's GPS based and has a lag time for sure.


----------



## sdbyrd79 (Nov 28, 2017)

So I assume there's no official way to submit speed limit changes into a larger database somewhere? I go through lots of areas where they're wrong, but don't know how to get them updated.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

sdbyrd79 said:


> So I assume there's no official way to submit speed limit changes into a larger database somewhere? I go through lots of areas where they're wrong, but don't know how to get them updated.


It appears that TomTom is the source of Tesla's maps, or at least that both Tesla and TomTom source them from the same place. The car incorrectly thinks that several roads in my neighborhood are blocked, and I noticed this weekend that TomTom thinks they're blocked, too. TomTom has a web interface for submitting map errors, but unfortunately, when I used it to try to correct these errors, it told me that something had gone wrong and that my changes had not been submitted.

I subsequently noticed the same errors on Apple Maps on my iPhone, so I submitted them to Apple. Maybe they'll get addressed and make their way back to TomTom and, hopefully, Tesla. I don't know if you can submit incorrect speed limits in Apple Maps, but if you have an iPhone or iPad, it might be worth a shot.

For what it's worth, despite the Tesla maps' having the look of Google Maps, Google Maps does not have these errors, so I suspect that Tesla is not using data from Google Maps in its navigation calculations.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Funny finding this thread today. I was quite sure I had seen the speed limit sign change size just this weekend, but just wasn't sure. First time I had seen it. Just let it pass, didn't think about why. And now we know.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So 6 weeks in and I'm still figuring it out apparently. I've had speed limit warning set to "display" since day 1 and never figured out how it worked until just now.
> 
> View attachment 6466
> 
> ...


This week I changed it to the chime and relative to the speed limit and that works really well. My question is how does it know what the speed limit it on a particular road/street/etc? I assumed it was based off the map info (a road I take to work used to be 45mph and now is 55, but the dashpad still reports it at 45) but then when I am on my street (where my home is), it doesn't know that it is a 25mph zone.

Any other geeks have ideas?


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

evannole said:


> It appears that TomTom is the source of Tesla's maps, or at least that both Tesla and TomTom source them from the same place. The car incorrectly thinks that several roads in my neighborhood are blocked, and I noticed this weekend that TomTom thinks they're blocked, too. TomTom has a web interface for submitting map errors, but unfortunately, when I used it to try to correct these errors, it told me that something had gone wrong and that my changes had not been submitted.
> 
> I subsequently noticed the same errors on Apple Maps on my iPhone, so I submitted them to Apple. Maybe they'll get addressed and make their way back to TomTom and, hopefully, Tesla. I don't know if you can submit incorrect speed limits in Apple Maps, but if you have an iPhone or iPad, it might be worth a shot.
> 
> For what it's worth, despite the Tesla maps' having the look of Google Maps, Google Maps does not have these errors, so I suspect that Tesla is not using data from Google Maps in its navigation calculations.


I thought it was Google because of the use of traffic looked similar to theirs. Does TomTom source from Waze as well?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

MRinPDX said:


> I thought it was Google because of the use of traffic looked similar to theirs. Does TomTom source from Waze as well?


The map imagery that is shown to us on the screen is definitely from Google, but the map data may come from TomTom, or from TomTom's data supplier (though I suspect that TomTom is indeed the data supplier). I know Apple Maps uses TomTom data, as that is specified right on the Apple Maps screen.

I am not sure who the data supplier is for the traffic information. It certainly looks like a Google product, but I suppose it's possible that the data is coming from somewhere else. I sure wish it were Waze, as that would give us info about how much time using the HOV lane would save. As it stands now, I run both Tesla and Waze navigation in parallel, as even on my relatively short 27-mile (one way) commute, the HOV lane typically saves me 10 minutes each way.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I believe the front camera should eventually see the signs and update the speed limit the car shows. For now it's GPS based and has a lag time for sure.


Tesla should fix that lag with software. It generally knows the point at which the speed limit changes but it doesn't do anything about it until slightly after the fact. Since it knows when you are _approaching_ a speed limit reduction with a slower speed limit, it should begin to slow a little before (not a little after) that point is crossed. Sometimes radar traps are set up right where speed limit reductions occur.

I think most map speed limit data originates with cities, counties, states and feds (depending upon ownership of the road) and the mapping companies submit requests to the many different jurisdictions to complete their map data. I think there should be a federal database that local jurisdictions are required to submit changes to make the process more efficient and allow mapping companies "one-stop shopping" for all their updates. This would likely ease the burden of requests on local jurisdictions. If any M3OC members work in their local Public Works/mapping departments or have any insight as to how the process currently works, I, for one, would be interested to learn.


----------



## MacMcIntire (Apr 4, 2017)

Does anyone notice anything happen when you have the setting set to display a warning on the screen when going over the speed limit? I turned that mode on since I was getting a little annoyed with the chiming but I haven't noticed any warning displays yet.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MacMcIntire said:


> Does anyone notice anything happen when you have the setting set to display a warning on the screen when going over the speed limit? I turned that mode on since I was getting a little annoyed with the chiming but I haven't noticed any warning displays yet.


It is shown in the fists posts of this thread. The speed size animates to a larger size


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> It is shown in the fists posts of this thread. The speed size animates to a larger size


But you almost have to be staring at the speed limit indicator when it changes to even notice. It really needs to be a more obvious change. Maybe bordered in red, get MUCH larger or both. IMHO.


----------



## MacMcIntire (Apr 4, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> It is shown in the fists posts of this thread. The speed size animates to a larger size


I didn't understand the first post. Both pictures look the same to me.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MacMcIntire said:


> I didn't understand the first post. Both pictures look the same to me.


Reread post 25 above. Then go back to post 1 and look carefully. In this first picture, the speed limit sign is slightly narrower than the battery symbol above. In the second it's enlarged to roughly the same width. But, overall, it's a totally inadequate notification.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> Reread post 25 above. Then go back to post 1 and look carefully. In this first picture, the speed limit sign is slightly narrower than the battery symbol above. In the second it's enlarged to roughly the same width. But, overall, it's a totally inadequate notification.


It is shown in images 2 and 3 in the first post


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

evannole said:


> It appears that TomTom is the source of Tesla's maps, or at least that both Tesla and TomTom source them from the same place.


That's rather interesting, because today I looked at the map display and the satellite version distinctly says "Google" in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FurryOne said:


> That's rather interesting, because today I looked at the map display and the satellite version distinctly says "Google" in the lower right hand corner.


they have been Google maps for some time


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

FurryOne said:


> That's rather interesting, because today I looked at the map display and the satellite version distinctly says "Google" in the lower right hand corner.


The imagery is certainly from Google, as I said before. However, the maps themselves have errors in them that Google Maps do not have, so I suspect that the actual map data comes from somewhere else.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

evannole said:


> The imagery is certainly from Google, as I said before. However, the maps themselves have errors in them that Google Maps do not have, so I suspect that the actual map data comes from somewhere else.


and the current maps are from a Feb 2019 release. Google maps makes updates much more frequently than Tesla distributes them out to us.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> and the current maps are from a Feb 2019 release. Google maps makes updates much more frequently than Tesla distributes them out to us.


Yes, but the errors have been there since I got the car in July 2018. Google Maps on my phone has never contained these errors, but Apple Maps did. Basically, both Apple Maps and my car seem to think that my own street is impassable. They both try to route me around it when I am driving home.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> and the current maps are from a Feb 2019 release. Google maps makes updates much more frequently than Tesla distributes them out to us.


Google's satellite images vary a lot in timeliness. Less-populated areas are lower-resolution, and get updated much less frequently.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Google's satellite images vary a lot in timeliness. Less-populated areas are lower-resolution, and get updated much less frequently.


I was specifically going by the nav software date of 2019.6 (6th week of 2019) shown on the software tab. do others see something with a higher number than 2019.6?


----------

